# OZ Paph blooms



## JC94030 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am posting several pictures from my recent visit to OZ.
They are as follows:

Paph HK

Paph Macabre (sib)

Paph Macabre cross

Two "platinum Paphs" where the color is being lost. 

I like them all.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

cool stride towards platinum paphs John.


----------



## bwester (Oct 17, 2007)

wow. 
What is a "platinum paph"?
Did I miss that in the few weeks I was gone??


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2007)

I particularly like that first 'platinum'!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

bwester said:


> wow.
> What is a "platinum paph"?
> Did I miss that in the few weeks I was gone??



see what they do to us!:wink:


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

> What is a "platinum paph"?



Just sounds like a fancy name for an album.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

bwester said:


> wow.
> What is a "platinum paph"?
> Did I miss that in the few weeks I was gone??



It is this ongoing attempt to get the green mauds to loose their color. When they do you get this platinum color where the green was and white shimmery backround. I have never seen a complete platinum. I don't know if anyone has. Many have been striving towards this though.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

John what did these look like in person?? The platinums? I love them by the way.


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgive me for being slow, but they still look like green Maudiae hybrids.
Am I missing some subtlety fine points here?


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

Pssst, Hien. Giving fancy names to plants is a great way to sell a bunch of them.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

Hien said:


> Forgive me for being slow, but they still look like green Maudiae hybrids.
> Am I missing some subtlety fine points here?



If you look they are losing their color in certain areas. Not common to see green mauds like that. Prob more noticable in person. People are getting close to creating platinums. Not to far away. MAybe they already exist in someones collection


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

paphioland said:


> If you look they are losing their color in certain areas. Not common to see green mauds like that. Prob more noticable in person. People are getting close to creating platinums. Not to far away. MAybe they already exist in someones collection



Can you explain a little bit more for me.
What exactly do they look like, do they having a silver sheen like jewel orchids?
If platinum means more white, then , there are alot of paphs already pure white?
Is this term only used for certain type of paph hybrid and not all types of paphs?


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

If you look the green is gone in many areas and replaced by this platinum streaking. They r actually pretty cool. There are no white mauds though. Let me see if I can find a more representative pic later Hien


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

Look at the first ones stipes it can be seen there. They have turned platinum.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 17, 2007)

paphioland said:


> Look at the first ones stipes it can be seen there. They have turned platinum.


Sounds a bit far fetched to me - in my eyes they are just albums!! 
To be honest I like albums - but platinums????

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

GuRu said:


> Sounds a bit far fetched to me - in my eyes they are just albums!!
> To be honest I like albums - but platinums????
> 
> Best regards from Germany, GuRu



It is all semantics. Platinum is the name commonly given to this color configuration. They are never completely white. There are however much more platinum ones than these.


----------



## bwester (Oct 17, 2007)

looks a bit more aluminum to me....


----------



## Paphs_in_Rocks (Oct 17, 2007)

I am waiting for the titaniums to come out. Light weight and indestructible.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2007)

Whatever you call them, this must be an amazing place to visit.


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Whatever you call them, this must be an amazing place to visit.



Must be, but Ken, aren't you in Rochester, NY? I'd be lying if I failed to mention that I wonder why Terry's sending you plants, sight unseen?? Seems to not be your MO, frankly.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

Heather said:


> Must be, but Ken, aren't you in Rochester, NY? I'd be lying if I failed to mention that I wonder why Terry's sending you plants, sight unseen?? Seems to not be your MO, frankly.



I don't understand what you are saying. He sends them because I buy them????


----------



## paphioland (Oct 17, 2007)

Heather said:


> Must be, but Ken, aren't you in Rochester, NY? I'd be lying if I failed to mention that I wonder why Terry's sending you plants, sight unseen?? Seems to not be your MO, frankly.



Pictures and measurements speak a thousand words


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 17, 2007)

I think Ken trusts Terry only to sell him quality plants. all the plant photos he has posted have been if great plants. Rusty


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2007)

> Pictures and measurements speak a thousand words


 Yes, they can be dangerous to the wallet. That's nice that he takes the time to take photos for you. I'm thinking he probably doesn't do that for everyone.


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2007)

Ken, most of us cannot get plants from Terry, so I just wondered if you were getting photos first, that's all. Apparently you are. 

So, do you meet his $1000 minimum every time you purchase? (that may be an out of date price, but I think that when the latest besseaes came out that was what was required to purchase from him.)

FWIW, I'm not asking this to delve into your buying habits, I'm asking it to delve into Terry's selling habits, which I think people are really curious about and Terry's certainly not talking to most of us! 

This is why this forum is, in my opinion, superior to others - we ask the tough questions in an effort to improve the hobbiest's growing and purchasing abilities!


----------



## bwester (Oct 18, 2007)

And then there are some of us who believe that Terry Root doesn't actually exist. Oh yeah, you heard me right.... I think OZ is an elaborate conspiracy with a handful of growers and perhaps some refuge propaganda artists from the former Soviet Union behind it. Plants are genetically altered in a clandestine lab in a remote section of Siberia, exposed to radiation and all sorts of genetically altering substances. Then the flasks are smuggled into the US where your propaganda artists go to work hyping up Terry's name like they did Stalin.
I'm on to you, "Terry" ......


----------



## paphioland (Oct 18, 2007)

The Orchid Zone is not a retail operation. It is a wholesale and highend plant operation. I really don't know what the minimum purchase or criteria are? I can tell you that Terry is real LoL, a phenomenal hybridizer, grower and person. It is amazing how passionate he remains after all these years. We as hobbyist, whether you get plants directly from him or not, whether you think you like him or not, should give him our respect. He really has done a ton for paphs in general. John and I were talking and he pointed out some very telling truths. The OZ has made many species more affordable for everyone! Including bessea, roths, mauds, vinicolors, platinum mauds........................... He also has created beautiful hybrids and complexes. While the select plants are expensive. HIs "pot plants" are very affordable for all and they tend to be as good quality as some growers select plants. Yes even roths. He sells non select roths from 50 to 150 $ in bloom. These plants are better than almost all of the borneo x charles e. 

Honestly I'd prefer not to get into my buying habits. I post my pics here for people to enjoy and to share my passion with others.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmmmm?


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2007)

So if OZ is not a retail opperation, how is it so many of our "select" members are buying from him on a regular basis? Are you buying as wholesalers?


----------



## Candace (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for answering and what you spend is of course, your business. Many folks are simply interested in ordering from him and knowing what's required to do so. I think many people couldn't afford what you're buying, though. Since he's only 2 1/2 hrs. from me I need to see his operation someday. But, I don't need the temptation right now with a 2nd g.h. under construction.

I think he's got respect as a grower and hybridizer. I do think some are question breeding lines and trends, though. But controversy can be a good thing since it opens up discussion.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> So if OZ is not a retail opperation, how is it so many of our "select" members are buying from him on a regular basis? Are you buying as wholesalers?



also sells *high end plants*. Either they are buying wholesale, many semi select plants, a few highly select plants or they are friends. You would have to ask others I don't know. I tend to buy highly select plants.


----------



## Candace (Oct 18, 2007)

Does he carry a lot of parvis? If so, I'd be in deep trouble. Luckily, multis are my favorite.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 18, 2007)

Candace said:


> Thanks for answering and what you spend is of course, your business. Many folks are simply interested in ordering from him and knowing what's required to do so. I think many people couldn't afford what you're buying, though. Since he's only 2 1/2 hrs. from me I need to see his operation someday. But, I don't need the temptation right now with a 2nd g.h. under construction.
> 
> I think he's got respect as a grower and hybridizer. I do think some are question breeding lines and trends, though. But controversy can be a good thing since it opens up discussion.



I think that is up to Terry. He decides what is doable in his business. He also decides what to sell and to who. I don't know if he has strict guidelines or not. I'd say at least 1k is a good number to start with but after that sometimes more other orders less. I actually understand perfectly why he does this. He must work super hard breeding and caring for his plants. He has huge greenhouses. It is not profitable to worry about a plant here and a plant there. His overhead is too high for that. Also time is at a premium I am sure and customer service/ shipping would be an overwhelming chore if he had zillions of small buying customers.

I guess the real answer is you would have to ask Terry because I am just speculating. 

That is all I have to say about that LOL

I don't want to talk for other people.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 18, 2007)

Candace said:


> Does he carry a lot of parvis? If so, I'd be in deep trouble. Luckily, multis are my favorite.



He has great parvis and multis but I think complexes are the biggest focus at the moment.


----------



## Candace (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, and I guess that's why I've never been too interested in placing an order since my paph focus in on parvis and I mainly do see the multis and complexes coming out of there. But, I bet I could do some real wallet damage with his parvis. I believe my OS did a tour there back when he was open to the public. But this was before I joined the OS.


----------



## JC94030 (Oct 18, 2007)

For those who are interested, I believe Orchid Zone hosts a visit of the Paph Guild at their annual get together. Check with the Paph Guild to see if this is correct.
JC


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 18, 2007)

JC94030 said:


> For those who are interested, I believe Orchid Zone hosts a visit of the Paph Guild at their annual get together. Check with the Paph Guild to see if this is correct.
> JC



There's a Paph Guild?


----------



## paphlady (Oct 18, 2007)

Paph Guild is found by the late Norris Powell of The Orchid House. I forgot how long ago it was (1960s?). It's an annual event held in mid January of every year in central coast California (Morro Bay). It's the original event for slipper lovers. All the east coast ones come later.

The OZ is opened by appointment only (even during Paph Guild). You'll need to inform Terry ahead of time.


----------



## Candace (Oct 18, 2007)

Can someone start a new topic titled Paph Guild with the particulars? There's very little info. on the net and no website I could find and I'm sure our members would be interested.


----------



## bwester (Oct 18, 2007)

I knew there was a secret cult!!


----------



## aquacorps (Oct 18, 2007)

Invitations to the Paph Guild are going out next week. Not a cult, just very nice people.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

aquacorps said:


> Invitations to the Paph Guild are going out next week. Not a cult, just very nice people.



"Lick the staminode!" :rollhappy:


----------

